# Game Of The Season: Nets Vs Suns



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Beautiful game. If you love free flowing basketball, then this is the game for you.

Kidd got his 78th triple double and passes Wilt Chamberlain.

But back to the game, its just very interesting watching the two teams trade basket. If you cant watch it live, watch it with the free nba league pass thingy, you wont be disappointed


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

What a game. Wow.

Marcus Williams is impressive.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

I'm not a very big fan of high scoring games, but this one has been close and i'll take a close game no matter what style is being played.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

best game of the year IMO and I usually watch a game or 2 a night

best game from the Nets no doubt


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

uhh, I hate fouling when you have the lead. What cowardice. Frank just basically admitted that his defense is garbage and has no chance at stopping a team on 1 possession.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

You'd think that Frank would have taken Carter out since he had five fouls


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Mateo said:


> uhh, I hate fouling when you have the lead. What cowardice. Frank just basically admitted that his defense is garbage and has no chance at stopping a team on 1 possession.


more like hes confident enough that VC will knock down his FT's in the clutch


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

I love Steve Nash


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Holy crap, Steve Nash at the buzzer. Yikers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Jesus this new look and the speed of this site absolutely sucks balls right now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

NASH FOR THE GAME TYING 3!!!! wOWOWOWOWO


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

If he keeps this up, people will start comparing him to Chris Paul soon.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

It sucks Vince fouled out


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

defense has been really bad


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Bet TNT wishes they had this one tonight


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

why give it to James Jones in that situation?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

143 all with 3.9 left in OT, Nets ball. Some of the most fun I've ever had watching 2 teams I wasn't really a fan of.

edit: on to double OT, Nets should set a franchise record for points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Kidd and Nash have put on a performance. If you are a basketball fan, you should be happy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Double OT, oh my God. 

Best game of the year


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



HB said:


> Double OT, oh my God.
> 
> Best game of the year


True dat. Im not even watching the game and i'm getting excited.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

at least no one else is a threat to foul out.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Kidd leading his team in every statistical category. Wow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Steve Nash is just too good of a shooter


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Do people still wonder why Nash is the MVP?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

That Steve Nash is sooo overrated.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

this is one of the best games i have seen in years. this is better than suns/sonics from last year...


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Unreal....best game of the year BY FAR.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

I am watching a miracle. Over 300 points in one game

And for those that dont even mention Kidd in your top two or three point guard convos, you need to reevaluate your stance


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Steve continuing his best season to date. Truly amazing.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Kidd and Nash are clearly the two best PG in the game. What a game by those two.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Congrats Suns. It was a great game. Someone had to win


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Too bad somebody had to lose that game, what a great game!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

what was the over and under?


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Hats off to the Nets....what a game, really didn't feel like it mattered who won or lost. As a Suns fan I was glad they won, but that game was a pleasure to watch regardless of who you are a fan of.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Nash: 16/25, 6/7 on 3's, 40 points, 13 assists, 6 boards
Marion: 12/20, 33 points, 8 boards, 3 steals
Amare: 9/13, 23 points, 11 boards
Diaw: 6/12, 16 points, 14 assists
Bell: 9/17, 6/7 3's, 24 points

Kidd: 13/26, 38 points, 14 assists, 14 boards
Carter: 13/17, 31 points, 9 assists
RJ: 11/19, 25 points, 8 boards
Williams: 8/11, 18 points, 5 assists

Wow.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Best game of the year so far for me, 2 of the top PGs in the game really going at it. LoL:roflWright slipping to help up Kidd!!


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Even though my team lost, this was still the best game I have seen in a long time. I feel bad for anyone who missed it.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Too bad I only caught the game in overtime. Just wish it could go to another overtime haha Kidd and Nash are unreal wow. But the Suns is just the deeper and better team.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Suns had more assists than rebounds. 43 to 39.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Samael said:


> Best game of the year so far for me, 2 of the top PGs in the game really going at it. LoL:roflWright slipping to help up Kidd!!


:rofl::lol: @ wright

too bad vince fouled out he could've took over in OT coz he's so much effective in clutch situations

anyways nice game i dont care if the nets lost. let this game be a motivation to see what they are capable of. 

kudos to both the nets and suns :cheers: :clap2:


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Wow. That almost looked like Chris Paul vs Deron Williams, the two greatest point guards of today's NBA.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



carrrnuttt said:


> <sarcasm>Wow. That almost looked like Chris Paul vs Deron Williams, the two greatest point guards of today's NBA.</sarcasm>


I don't think it's fair to CP and Deron Williams that you would compare a couple of scrubs like Kidd and Nash to them. Kidd and Nash are pretty good, but they aren't on THAT level yet. Maybe with a couple more games like that.....but not yet.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

It wasn't on TNT so I didn't watch it. 

I went to nba.com and the score is 161-157? WTF? lol HOly cow. 

The boxscore almost looks unreal. Nash and Kidd were ON FIRE. Man, it must be a great game.  Both teams were shooting such high % and how can a team has more assist than rebounds???! 

Congrats to both teams.

PS: What's up with this new look?? It loads so slow now!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

If Paul were playing he'd have shot fire balls from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse :biggrin:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

WOW, I mean WOW, that game was absolutely the best game of the season by far! Two clutch players trying to will their respective teams to victory. I feel like I just had sex! Total euphoria from watching this game!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



tempe85 said:


> If Paul were playing he'd have shot fire balls from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse :biggrin:


Nice Braveheart reference.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

TNT screwed themselves bad. Game of the yr. I would have loved a Nets win but you've got to admit that was a treat for the entire league & all NBA fans.​


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

I just read the ESPN article and isn't Nash's career high 48pt which he set against Mavs in the playoffs?? The article said Nash set his career high at 42pt?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I feel like I just had sex!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qc-SWfje9g


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

HB, you should change thread title to game of the yr. Just got on these boards & saw this new look. I like it but it's pretty slow.​


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Career high in the regular season. It's different from playoffs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



EHL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qc-SWfje9g


lol, ROFLcopter down!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



neoxsupreme said:


> Career high in the regular season. It's different from playoffs.


Oh, I see.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

I was there. Amazing game. 

Too bad it had to end the way it did. I could not believe that.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

All Moore had to do was switch on that screen,andthe game is over.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*

Great game. It's amazing how entertaining these athletes can be when they make defense an afterthought and turn it into a pick-up game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It just sucks that Vince was the one that fouled on that last play. He had no business being in the game at that point. Oh well, hopefully this kickstarts the Nets season, now that everyone is healthy again.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

HB said:


> It just sucks that Vince was the one that fouled on that last play. He had no business being in the game at that point. Oh well, hopefully this kickstarts the Nets season, now that everyone is healthy again.


Agree. I blame the coaching.​


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Great game. It's amazing how entertaining these athletes can be when they make defense an afterthought and turn it into a pick-up game.


Only if they would highlight 50-60 pt games more for spectacular defensive performances just like they do w/ these high-scoring displays. High-scoring is sexy.​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

An assistant usually has the responsibility to make sure to remind the head coach about something like that.Someone should have made sure Frank knew that Carter had five and you would think he wouldn't have had him in the game.


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Great game. It's amazing how entertaining these athletes can be when they make defense an afterthought and turn it into a pick-up game.


It's easy to say that when you didn't watch the game. Both teams were defending well aside from the occasional easy layup lapse, but EVERYONE's shots were falling tonight. At least one player from each team was hot at the time, whether it was Amare in the 1st quarter, Carter/House in the 2nd/3rd, Marcus Williams in the 4th or Nash/Kidd all game.

Everyone was making highly contested shots at one point or another, it's not like it was a Rookie vs. Sophomore dunkfest or something.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Look at the shooting numbers of the Suns starters.

The bench was 9-30. The starters were 52-87.

Had Bell made 1 more 3 in the game before instead of Burke making 3-4 in garbage time he would have the record for most consecutive games of 4 or more 3pters in a row. Too bad, Bell is the best 3pt shooter in the league right now.

3.4 out of 7.3 per night for an amazing 46.1% 3pt%, excluding 6-7 from tonight.
(Nash 48.6% on 5 attempts per game excluding 6-7 tonight and Head with 50.6% on 4.6 attempts might have an argument though].


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Ozz said:


> Both teams were defending well aside from the occasional easy layup lapse, but EVERYONE's shots were falling tonight.


You're kidding yourself if you think there was a lick of defense being played tonight. Refer back to the game tape please.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Ozz said:


> It's easy to say that when you didn't watch the game. Both teams were defending well aside from the occasional easy layup lapse, but EVERYONE's shots were falling tonight. At least one player from each team was hot at the time, whether it was Amare in the 1st quarter, Carter/House in the 2nd/3rd, Marcus Williams in the 4th or Nash/Kidd all game.
> 
> Everyone was making highly contested shots at one point or another, it's not like it was a Rookie vs. Sophomore dunkfest or something.


I want what your drinking.:lol:


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Sir Patchwork said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think there was a lick of defense being played tonight. Refer back to the game tape please.


Take your own advice?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Ozz said:


> Take your own advice?


You can't be serious. Did you see the score and the game? You don't allow that many points, if your playing any kind of decent defense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Eternal said:


> You can't be serious. Did you see the score and the game? You don't allow that many points, if your playing any kind of decent defense.



Did you read what he said? He said they were making
tough contested shots. If someone is making shots and is hot, what exactly is there to do besides foul? 

Consider the fact the Suns and Nets were taking the ball out of the net and throwing it down court to take a shot. Alot of points are going to be scored whether or not there is defense. Especially if alot of the players are feeling it. But I didn't see the game, except I know that both teams were running with each other.


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Game Of The Night: Nets Vs Suns*



Eternal said:


> You can't be serious. Did you see the score and the game? You don't allow that many points, if your playing any kind of decent defense.


I did see the game, which is why I said that a lot of different players went on hot streaks and made some great shots. It wasn't a terrible, defenseless game where each team took free shots against eachother. Especially from the fourth quarter an on, both teams couldn't miss no matter how hard they were defended. 

It's easy to look at the score and say it was a defensive joke, but I think it was two insanely hot teams firing back at eachother.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sooooooooo...I just got home from work and I had heard about the game while I was there. I just looked at the boxscore and...WOW! I didn't even watch this game, but from seeing the highlights not too long ago on ESPNews, I would even agree this was the game of the year! I wish I could've seen it. 

Great job by both teams and by the best two point guards in the league...it sucks someone had to lose. Both deserved to win.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

As if the league pass broadband free trial ended yesterday.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> An assistant usually has the responsibility to make sure to remind the head coach about something like that.Someone should have made sure Frank knew that Carter had five and you would think he wouldn't have had him in the game.


 Carter thought he had four and with your team up 3 with 4 seconds to go, foul him before he can shoot so he has to shoot free throws and burn clock trying to foul you back. I would have, as a coach, told my players to do that. And I would have had my best 5 in the game at that time. 

That was a game for the 80s. I'm sorry if Captain Buzz Kill and the No Fun Squad doesn't like it when teams don't use all 24 seconds to shoot the dang ball, but these teams were going Suns style all the way and it was like watching a dream of basketball that Nash or Kidd would have. Perfect passes, great cuts, timely screens, friendly bounces, not ticky tack fouls(well, few).

I'm telling you guys, this was like a Ferrari vs a Lambourghini. Two high performance finesse teams in a race. Offense at its best. The defense was decent, but not even the Pistons or Spurs could have made much of a dent on these teams tonight. They would have been blown out by either of these two based on the how high the rpms were revving for these teams' offenses! Like Ozz said, both of these teams were hot. Mainly because Nash and Kidd were on their A+++++++ games. I don't think any team other than Denver (Suns at Denver Dec 20th) could have stayed in the game at this pace.

:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

nobody plays defense today ( they don't know, and recent rule changes do not allow it ) but most teams can't score anyway. At least tonight these two teams managed that.

80s Celtic, LA or Sixers would be scoring like this every night without OT if we could transport them into 2006.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

kbird said:


> 80s Celtic, LA or Sixers would be scoring like this every night without OT if we could transport them into 2006.


No, actually, they wouldn't sniff this games' score without OT. And it's not really debatable.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Haters out in full force again I see to take away from one of the 5 greatest PGs of all time.

Even Greg Anthony, a known Suns hater, writes that the game was perfect and not a scoring fest due to lack of defense.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

what a game. lets just leave it at that and so argueing about the goddamn defense?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

As Kidd called it "It was a clean game". 

Thank you Nets and Suns for such fun game. 

I think even if you want other teams to score that much, they probably can't. Both teams were VERY HOT last night. Nash was well guarded by Kidd several times and they were just unstoppable.

Found interesting quote from Greg Anthony on espn.com:

*Why can't all games be like this?*

It's much more difficult to play that well offensively as it is to play equally as well defensively. The reason defense has been so successful through the history of sport is because it has proved to be something you can be more consistent with. Some nights, the ball just doesn't go in.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Good game.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Good game.


GREAT GAME!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

A game without any defense. It maybe be exciting to watch but it was one of the worst game I have ever seen.
Basketball is about both offense and defense.
People are Ben Wallace and Rodman are famous because of their defense.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Theonee said:


> A game without any defense. It maybe be exciting to watch but it was one of the worst game I have ever seen.
> Basketball is about both offense and defense.
> People are Ben Wallace and Rodman are famous because of their defense.


You didn't watch the game. Great passing and clutch shooting > good defense. It was a perfect game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And yet another person claiming there was no defense played in that game. Its not like they were just letting each other get layups. In a game where each time is trying to run down the court as fast as possible of course there will be the occasional defensive lapses, but dont get it twisted, it wasnt a defenseless game like some of you make it out to be.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why does everyone automatically assume there must have been no defense when they see a really high scorering game? It's just like people assume a team must have played great defense in a really low scoring game... sometimes in the first case it's just a matter of brilliant offense.. and in the second case it could be because the offense sucks. Both can be easily misconstrued... and I think if you had actually watched the game.. you would see it was more brilliant offense than bad defense.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Because they are haters, simple.

The typical Steve Nash haters are in this thread, didnt even watch the game and write there was no defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Because they are idiots or haters or both, simple.
> 
> The typical Steve Nash haters are in this thread, didnt even watch the game and write there was no defense.


For you kind information Nash is one of my favorite players because he is a great point guard and a Canadian.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

Theonee said:


> For you kind information Nash is one of my favorite players because he is a great point guard and a Canadian.


That still doesn't mean anything, you are wrong about the game last night. Wrong.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Why does everyone automatically assume there must have been no defense when they see a really high scorering game?


Why do you and several others want to assume that we didn't watch the game because we didn't think much of the defense? I didn't even care that there was no defense, like I said, it's entertaining to see what these guys can do with superb athletes like Marion, Stoudemire, Carter and Jefferson out there with passers like Kidd and Nash. 



tempe85 said:


> and I think if you had actually watched the game.. you would see it was more brilliant offense than bad defense.


I actually went back and watched the game again to see if maybe you guys had a point behind all your squaking but I came away with the same conclusion. The game was brilliantly played offense, but it was more of a 110-120 point game with average to above average defense being played. That many points (110-120) is still really impressive against a good defense, but the gaudy 160ish numbers are clearly inflated because of bad defense. Both teams decided to make it a shootout with very little emphasis on defense.


----------



## LostinHollywood (Apr 27, 2006)

Fantastic game. I wish the Nets could have pulled it off, but I am very proud of both teams effort, no one deserved to lose that game. Kidd was magnificent, as well as Nash.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Card Trader said:


> That still doesn't mean anything, you are wrong about the game last night. Wrong.


It is my opinion and in my opinion it wasn't a great game. It is good to know that it was a great game to most of you.
At the end of the day does it really matter what I think or you all think. Everyone of us have different opinions and different preferences.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Because they are haters, simple.
> 
> The typical Steve Nash haters are in this thread, didnt even watch the game and write there was no defense.


And why does some of the Sun's fans assume that everyone who critise suns hate the suns and Nash.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

great game!!!


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not saying it wasn't a great game, and Nash has been the best player in the game for the past 4 seasons.

Just saying that defenses today are weak compared to mid 80s to mid 90s. Not trying to say there was no defense played, by today's standards. There was as much defense as you'll see in any game today.

Most of this high scoring was due to excellent shooting and uptempo, run and gun style. Something most teams today shy away from. 

People who think teams like Detroit of a couple of years back played great defense are mistaken. That team under Larry Brown just slowed things down, and kept scores low mostly due to that. Their defense was at best average.

Nash is and has been #1 for the past 4 years, and this game was just another proof of that.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Card Trader said:


> That still doesn't mean anything, you are wrong about the game last night. Wrong.


If by wrong you mean right, then you're spot on.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

EHL said:


> If by wrong you mean right, then you're spot on.


I see what you did there. Very clever.

Err, not really. It's obvious that the people commenting negatively on the game didn't watch it. My opinion is shared by the majority and well, frankly, it's the right opinion. So yes, you can have your opinion. 


But it's wrong.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

kbird said:


> Just saying that defenses today are weak compared to mid 80s to mid 90s. Not trying to say there was no defense played, by today's standards. There was as much defense as you'll see in any game today.
> 
> People who think teams like Detroit of a couple of years back played great defense are mistaken. That team under Larry Brown just slowed things down, and kept scores low mostly due to that. Their defense was at best average.


I think it's important to seperate the difference between the players being actual better defenders in the 80's and the truth, which is the 80's had better defending because the rules were far more leniant in what you could do.

You bring in great defenders from the 80's into todays game and they won't look half as great IMO. Different rules, different defense.




kbird said:


> Nash is and has been #1 for the past 4 years, and this game was just another proof of that.


Nash is a special player, no doubt.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Card Trader said:


> I am wrong.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

EHL said:


> Yes, I agree.


That was sad.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> That was sad.


Indeed.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Indeed.


...but humorous!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> ...but humorous!


And not in a good way.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

NBA.com now has the 2 OTs free to watch online. Just from watching that again I am pretty pissed at the refs. First watch the walk by Carter for the layup at the end of regulation.

Then pay attention how Amare fouls out, offensive foul off the ball but Kidd is clearly in the circle under the hoop, it isn't even close.


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

EHL said:


> Yes, I agree.


Now you are embarrassing yourself. I feel bad for you


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

I am going for Suns vs. Nets in the nba finals...
at least now the Nets better have a new beginning... as a nets fan i am not in despair at all... weird isn't it...
Nash vs. Kidd would be awesome... ooo well who knows


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I got MY money's worth out of that game! It was awesome! I had more fun watching that game than the whole season up to that game combined! That game was the TRUTH! I hate the whole walk the ball up the court, don't start the offense until 12 seconds left on the shot clock.... WHAT A WASTE OF TIME! That's boring boring boring! This game was FUN FUN FUN!

It was seriously like a pickup game with great talents. You could really tell that both teams have great chemistry. I don't think that many teams can play like that unless they REALLY know how eachother play. So for those of you who called this a pickup game, well in some ways it was! 

It was mostly one of those rare occurances where both teams bring the fire to the same game. So just enjoy it! Now the Suns and Nets fans know for sure who would win if both teams brought their best games against each other!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

And another thing, there were 224 shots taken in that game! That means that the teams shot the ball with the shot clock at no later than 9! A lot of teams (Detroit) don't shoot until well past that! It should only take 5-10 seconds to run an offensive set. Add that to 5 seconds to bring the ball up and you have 15 seconds on the shot clock! That's good ball movement! Detroit sucks at offense, that's why they lost in the playoffs! That's why the Cleveland LeBrons lost! You stop moving the ball, you're done! These teams didn't stop the whole game with wonderful executions of offense! Drive and kick and swing the ball.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Card Trader said:


> Now you are embarrassing yourself. I feel bad for you


No you don't, you feel bad for being a Suns fan and getting continually worked over.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

EHL said:


> No you don't, you feel bad for being a Suns fan and getting continually worked over.


Hahaha, come on man. For having 30 years of experience, you should be able to come up with something better than that. :clap2:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hahaha, come on man. For having 30 years of experience, you should be able to come up with something better than that. :clap2:


I have only so much to work with when it comes to kids. Had I said Card Trader had diminished myelinization density in his parietal cortex, it wouldn't have had the same effect.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can we please stay on topic


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

EHL said:


> I have only so much to work with when it comes to kids. Had I said Card Trader had diminished myelinization density in his parietal cortex, it wouldn't have had the same effect.


The fact that you expend so much effort to dig into said 'kids' is...well...let's just say to each his own, eh?

Back to the game, I accidentally taped over it!  Now I'll have to catch the rebroadcast on Sunday so I can tape the damn thing again. I do want to watch it one more time.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

EHL said:


> I have only so much to work with when it comes to kids. Had I said Card Trader had diminished myelinization density in his parietal cortex, it wouldn't have had the same effect.


Probably because it's not a good insult. I am struggling to understand how the part of the brain that links vision to motor function has to do with myelinization(the process of making myelin sheaths) density...... THAT DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE!!!! 

Did you mean degenerative condition of the myelin sheaths of the hippocampus/frontal lobes? 

Yay MCATs!


----------



## Card Trader (Apr 17, 2006)

EHL's downward spiral has begun, I expect an all out tirade within a month resulting in his permanent ban....probably a typical message board melt-down....you know starting 40 threads in 15 minutes cursing at the moderators etc. 


Why would someone lie about their age in a profile? It's clear he isn't 30....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

OK, everyone had their fun. Now let's get back on topic as HB said.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> I am going for Suns vs. Nets in the nba finals...
> at least now the Nets better have a new beginning... as a nets fan i am not in despair at all... weird isn't it...
> Nash vs. Kidd would be awesome... ooo well who knows



What? They can have a new beginning after a loss? They aren't even at .500! How are they going to get to the finals!?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> That was sad.


Almost as sad as the "You can have your opinion, but mine is right and yours is wrong because all my Suns fans friends agree with me" stance he was replying to. Not sure why that kind of logic even deserves a response.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Almost as sad as the "You can have your opinion, but mine is right and yours is wrong because all my Suns fans friends agree with me" stance he was replying to. Not sure why that kind of logic even deserves a response.


The problem with that is that not all these "Suns fans friends" agree.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Almost as sad as the "You can have your opinion, but mine is right and yours is wrong because all my Suns fans friends agree with me" stance he was replying to. Not sure why that kind of logic even deserves a response.


Both Card Trader and EHL have lowered themselves to
stupid one-liners. 

If you are going to debate, then do it. No need to trade unfunny one-liners.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The problem with that is that not all these "Suns fans friends" agree.


I know this, I was just pointing out why it didn't deserve much of a response. 



Dr. Suess said:


> Both Card Trader and EHL have lowered themselves to
> stupid one-liners.
> 
> If you are going to debate, then do it. No need to trade unfunny one-liners.


Right you are.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the Nets have proven they aint ****. They blew an 18-0 lead to lose to the Celtics. Nice job. Contenders they aint.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that the Nets got the hustle in them again. I was waiting for them to wake up. Last year it took them to the All Star break before they woke up. I really hope this game gives them that boost that they needed. 

You know, that Rocky moment, where you take the best's best shots and keep coming. If they can give that effort in every game, they will make the Atlantic look less pathetic.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

y do so many ppl hate the nets?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

JoeOtter, your sig made me like them again 

llamas. :bananallama::bananallama::bananallama:


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> JoeOtter, your sig made me like them again
> 
> llamas. :bananallama::bananallama::bananallama:


umm.....?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Probably because it's not a good insult. I am struggling to understand how the part of the brain that links vision to motor function has to do with myelinization(the process of making myelin sheaths) density...... THAT DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE!!!!
> 
> Did you mean degenerative condition of the myelin sheaths of the hippocampus/frontal lobes?
> 
> Yay MCATs!


Well, MCATs would explain why you grossly oversimplied the parietal lobe as "linking vision to motor control", which itself isn't even 100% accurate. As a prospective MD, I would hope that you'd have done some microtoming or brain scanning by now, but by your response I'm guessing not. And in reality, myelinization density has evertying to do with the parietal lobe (and every other lobe) because while that process does not occur in the layers of the neocortex itself (it occurs subcortically), it's obviously connected to the cortex. 

But I'll give you an A for effort.


----------



## Minstral (Dec 9, 2006)

That's enough guys, back on topic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That's enough guys, back on topic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That's enough guys, back on topic.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

That's enough guys, back on topic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That's enough guys, back on topic.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> umm.....?


the Nets! your sig made me like them again!:bananallama::bananallama::bananallama: llamas.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

anyone wanna join the 'ban kevin lewis fan club'?
PM ME


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

melo4life said:


> anyone wanna join the 'ban kevin lewis fan club'?
> PM ME


check out kevin lewis' sig. hilarious.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol anyone wanna join????


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> check out kevin lewis' sig. hilarious.


lol !! i wanna meet this kid


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

wat a really good game it was


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

what a really good game it was


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

what a really good game it was.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

what a great bump this is.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

If Carter had not been fouled out the nets would have won.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

what a really good game it was


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

I wondered wtf when I looked at the thread title. Then I looked on the date of the thread starting post of this thread, and then I looked for the sudden jump in date from 1 post to another. Ha, now I know what a great bump this was.


----------



## Ozz (Jan 29, 2006)

I remember this one, what a game :clap:


----------

